# Bookman's Spring Thaw NEDRA Drag Racing April 14



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

This may be the biggest event of the year in terms of high end race electrics. Too bad it's so far away from me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

If you can make it out that would be great. Dave Delman is bringing his electric Delorean from New York. I've got a flight reserved from Baltimore. I guess since I'm the NEDRA guy heading it up I should be there. LOL.


----------

